# Bucks Win...bucks Win....bucks Win...



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggg...BUCKS WIN!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

I was there, well all the way back in the "Uecker seats". It was fun though. Haislip looked tight! 20pts, 4 blks. The team looks a lot more fired up. GK has his work cut out for him.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*How did the vets look to you?*

Allen? Thomas? Cassell?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Allen: 13 pts, 2 reb, 2 ast, 3 stl
Cassell: 11 pts, 5 reb, 4 ast, 1 stl
Thomas: 18 pts, 8 reb, 6 ast, 3 stl

Here's the box score: http://www.nba.com/games/20021011/DALMIL/boxscore.html


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow, that's some horrible shooting from Ray Allen. o_0 Good thing it's only the preseason. That would hurt his average.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Is Allen typically a slow starter in the preseason?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

No, not at all. Ray's one of the most consistent players in the League who can raise the level of his game whenever he wants.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> No, not at all. Ray's one of the most consistent players in the League who can raise the level of his game whenever he wants.


I just hope he wants to raise the level of his game next season  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, he better. Otherwise the bucks are screwed. Why he never raised the level of his game last season is still a mystery to me. o_0


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

Guys, this is preseason. Ray and Sam barely played. Michael Wilks and Ronald Murry were mostly on the floor. Don't expect much. Just keep track of the rookies in the preseason, they get the minutes.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> No, not at all. Ray's one of the most consistent players in the League who can raise the level of his game whenever he wants.


Are you crazy?! Ray is one of the most inconsistint shooting gaurds out there. When hes good hes the best but when hes off... I remember last year when he went a whole week only hitting 7 fg. Thats why hes not mentioned with vince tmac and kobe. To inconsistent. How else do you fall from 3rd place to 10th!!!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, for your information, this inconsistent shooter shoots around 0.435 from the 3 point line. I'm too lazy to look up the exact number, but that's considered pretty damn good. He's a better shooter than Vince, Kobe, or T-Mac can ever be. Yes, he did suffer from some off nights, but every player has that once in a while. And the bucks dropped out of the playoffs because they had losing streaks, just like the one toronto had!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Well, for your information, this inconsistent shooter shoots around 0.435 from the 3 point line. I'm too lazy to look up the exact number, but that's considered pretty damn good. He's a better shooter than Vince, Kobe, or T-Mac can ever be. Yes, he did suffer from some off nights, but every player has that once in a while. And the bucks dropped out of the playoffs because they had losing streaks, just like the one toronto had!


I DID SAY WHEN HES ON HES THE BEST!!!! But his cold streaks last forever and that is why hes not as good as the fore mentioned. Learn to read.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

-_- I did read, cool down. And you said he's inconsistent, so I was just correcting you. Ray rarely has cold streaks.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> -_- I did read, cool down. And you said he's inconsistent, so I was just correcting you. Ray rarely has cold streaks.


With a statement like that I know you just jumped on the hype wagon.


----------

